# BERLIN KLASSIK 2015 ~ The Ultimate Euro Car Show



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

*One of the most anticipated European car shows of the year in Canada!*

BERLIN KLASSIK is back in action for our 5th annual car show and we would like to thank you for your interest in taking an active role in making the show 
Bigger and Better for 2015. We have added a second day into the mix to provide more attractions for European car enthusiast. 

*Mark your calendar as this will be an unforgettable event!*

For more information regarding the show, please visit our website at http://www.berlinklassik.ca


*Event Schedule*
The Show 'n' Shine attracts a broad array of top-quality show cars, from full custom to classic. 

*Saturday, September 12th* - The BERLIN KLASSIK team is kicking off the Saturday by offering the community even more entertainment and more spectacular ways for the car community to meet one another and talk about car related news.... Saturday will be filled with onsite Car Detailing, Chip Tuning & Dyno, Beer Garden, Evening Entertainment with live DJ's and Cabin/Camping Rentals.

Gates will open to the public from 10am to 11pm. (SATURDAY IS FREE FOR SPECTATORS)


*Sunday, September 13th* - The official day for the Berlin Klassik Car Show & we welcome all European car enthusiast to attend both days to take advantage of spectacular entertainment with the latest and greatest performance & OEM products from Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW and Mercedes vendors. We have expanded our show grounds once again to allow for future expansion. Wait until you see what we have in store for this event! The grounds have been moved to an even better area providing an overhead view of the show along with a large section of grass for those more laid back relaxing car show nuts. 

Gates will open to the public from 9am to 5pm.

Rain or shine, the goal of the Berlin Klassik Car Show is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what German enthusiasts have to offer. It is also a great way to end an amazing show season.

http://www.berlinklassik.ca

FOLLOW US ON FACEBOOK


----------



## pleasantblog (Oct 28, 2019)

*Ultimate cars*

Best cars show I like many cars from this show and now I am puzzled to choose one any buy.
Thanks for this freat excitement.


----------

